# My daughter got the job done



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

My daughter got her first bow kill tonight, small one but she is happy as heck. She has gotten them with a gun but the bow was high on her list of to do's.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations!! I'm still looking for my first deer kill period, will be able to hit it hard the next weeks hopefully it pays off


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

That's awesome any deer w/bow is a trophy! Some just taste better.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

How cool is that?! Give your girl big congrats from all of us!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats to her!...and to you for getting your kids outdoors!


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Congrats on a fine looking deer!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies, she is still grinning. She helped me cut it all up last night, then she helped make deer steak dinner. She fried up all the taters and I wrapped backstraps with bacon an cheese. It was a fine day outdoors.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Those are special times. Congrats to both of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats smoke to your daughter. I'm sitting at deer camp now with my boy and these times are special


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Chillaxin1 said:


> Congrats smoke to your daughter. I'm sitting at deer camp now with my boy and these times are special


That's one thing I wish we had is a deer camp. I used to but all the folks are gone now. Me and the wife were laughing last night about our daughter, she was homecoming queen last weekend at her school and this week she gets her first bow kill, some kid I tell ya. We may try the ol muzzleloader on her shoulder in gun season


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Tell her congrats Allen!! Those are the best memories that last a lifetime!!!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats and be proud!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

cumminsmoke said:


> Me and the wife were laughing last night about our daughter, she was homecoming queen last weekend at her school and this week she gets her first bow kill, some kid I tell ya. /QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like a well rounded young lady. Congrats to her on her 1st bow kill.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Some things $ just can't buy and this is one of them. 

Congrats to the young lady and proud papa.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats great! Can't wait to get my daughter her first. WTG Dad, you raised her right.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks fellas. We have youth gun season next weekend and we will try and get the muzzleloader scratched off the list next. Hopefully some horns come strolling by


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

That is awesome, she is doing better than me so far this season!


----------

